# Σήκωσε κανείς το πρίσμα να δει τι έχει από κάτω;



## pidyo (Jul 1, 2010)

Η συζήτηση περί πλαισίων μου θύμισε την παλιά μου απορία για τη φράση «υπό το πρίσμα» -δεν ξέρω γιατί, πάντοτε μαζί τα σκεφτόμουν τα πλαίσια και το πρίσμα. 

Γιατί «κάτω από το πρίσμα»; Αν το πρίσμα είναι η συμβολική τρισδιάστατη απόδοση της έννοιας «οπτική γωνία», δεν θα έπρεπε να λέμε πάντοτε «μέσα από το πρίσμα» αντί για «υπό το πρίσμα» (κι όχι μόνο 163.000 φορές έναντι 431.000); Ακόμη και στη σημασία του υπό στο ΛΝΕΓ που θα ταίριαζε -κάπως- στην περίσταση (9. περιορισμός: _δέχτηκε υπό όρους_· το νόημα θα ήταν ότι λέμε «υπό το πρίσμα» επειδή το πρίσμα περιορίζει τη ματιά μας, τη βάζει σε συγκεκριμένο καλούπι) κυριαρχεί η έννοια «κάτω»: «δέχτηκε υπό όρους» σημαίνει «δέχτηκε, αλλά έβαλε την αποδοχή του *κάτω *από όρους» και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι λέμε και «δέχτηκε κάτω από όρους». 

Ξέρει κανείς πότε - και σε ποιο *πλαίσιο * ;) - άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται η φράση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Έχω την παντελώς ατεκμηρίωτη εντύπωση ότι η πρόθεση άλλαξε κάτω από την επίδραση της έκφρασης «υπό το φως» (in [the] light of) και όχι από την άλλη ύποπτη, την «υπό το μικροσκόπιο». Αλλά μου τη σπάει που δεν μπορώ να... σηκώσω το πρίσμα — να ψάξω σε παλιά γραφτά με τρόπο επιστημονικό και να βγάλω συμπεράσματα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 1, 2010)

ο.π. Under the lens, μήπως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

Μα _όλα αυτά_ τα under the prism of είναι αγγλικά made in Greece; (Τα σκέτα under the prism είναι πολύ περισσότερα και αγγλόφωνα, αλλά άντε να βγάλεις άκρη πόσα δεν είναι από εργαστήρια φυσικής...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Βάζεις:
"under the prism of" site:ac.uk (δηλ. πανεπιστήμια στο ΗΒ)
και από τους πρώτους σού βγαίνει Έλληνας φοιτητής.
Πας στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, τα περισσότερα τα έχουν γράψει ξένοι. Αν μου έγραφε Εγγλέζος το "under the prism of", θα τον έκραζα χωρίς δισταγμό. Άλλο το δόκιμο _through the prism of_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 1, 2010)

Μήπως όμως η φράση "υπό το πρίσμα" είναι τελικά απλώς η ευφάνταστη απόδοση του γαλλικού "à la lumière";


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2010)

Μου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι ίσως έχει σχέση με το "υπό την έννοια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

Να συνεισφέρω και δύο ιδέες από τη φυσική.

Η πρώτη είναι ότι όπως ξέρουμε, το φως κάτω από το πρίσμα αναλύεται στα φασματικά συστατικά του, επομένως --κατά μια ομολογουμένως τραβηγμένη λογική-- τα χρώματα φαίνονται διαφορετικά και πιο γνήσια (είπα, τραβηγμένη υπόθεση).

Η δεύτερη όμως είναι ότι υπό ορισμένη γωνία, ένα πρίσμα (και ιδίως όχι ένα απλό τριγωνικό πρίσμα αλλά ένα πολυεδρικό) μπορεί να μεγεθύνει την εικόνα που βρίσκεται από κάτω του (κάντε μια δοκιμή). Επομένως, θα μπορούσε το «κάτω από το πρίσμα» να σημαίνει «κάτω από έναν μεγεθυντικό φακό».


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Η πρώτη είναι ότι όπως ξέρουμε, το φως *κάτω* από το πρίσμα αναλύεται στα φασματικά συστατικά του, επομένως --κατά μια ομολογουμένως τραβηγμένη λογική-- τα χρώματα φαίνονται διαφορετικά και πιο γνήσια (είπα, τραβηγμένη υπόθεση). [...]


 
Γιατί _κάτω;_ Μέσα από το πρίσμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

daeman said:


> Γιατί _κάτω;_ Μέσα από το πρίσμα.


Και μέσα από, και κάτω από:











;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Αν σου πω ότι την περιστροφή του darksideofthemoon σκέφτηκα να την κάνω κι εγώ για να σε πειράξω, θα με πιστέψεις; 
Αμάνπια, doppelgänger, όψεις του ίδιου πρίσματος είμαστε;


----------



## pidyo (Jul 1, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Μου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι ίσως έχει σχέση με το "υπό την έννοια".



Ομολογουμένως, αυτό μοιάζει ένα καλό παράδειγμα για το υπό με την περιοριστική έννοια του ΛΝΕΓ (που δεν την αποδελτιώνει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης) και αρκετά κοντινό στη χρήση της φράσης «υπό το πρίσμα».


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως το πρίσμα το θεωρούσα σε αυτή την έκφραση φακό, οπότε βλέπεις μεν μέσα από το φακό αλλά βλέπεις αυτό που είναι κάτω από το φακό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Κάτω από τους δικούς μου φακούς πάντως, είναι η μύτη μου· όχι σαν αυτήν εδώ την άμυτη φατσούλα. _Μπροστά_ στους φακούς είναι αυτά που βλέπω μέσα από δαύτους.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2010)

Άμα είναι η μύτη σου κάτω από τον φακό, τότε βλέπεις τη μύτη σου στο φακό, πράγμα αδύνατο στην κοινώς αποδεκτή τοπολογία. 
Μπροστά στο φακό είσαι όταν ο φακός είναι όρθιος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν μπορώ σ' αυτό το σημείο να μη ρίξω Πίτερ Κούσινγκ από την πρώτη ταινία του Βαλ Κίλμερ, το _Top Secret_:


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> Άμα είναι η μύτη σου κάτω από τον φακό, τότε βλέπεις τη μύτη σου στο φακό, πράγμα αδύνατο στην κοινώς αποδεκτή τοπολογία.
> Μπροστά στο φακό είσαι όταν ο φακός είναι όρθιος.


 
Ναι, τώρα που το λες, τη βλέπω καθαρά τη μύτη μου στο βάθος. 
Αυτό θα πει "κοινώς μη αποδεκτή τοπολογία"; 
Γι' αυτό τα βλέπω όλα γύρω μου παράξενα, 35 χρόνια τώρα που φοράω γυαλιά!


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

Αν δεν είναι η επίδραση από μια άλλη έκφραση (όπως το «υπό το φως») και δεν είναι προβληματική γεωμετρία (του είδους που έκανε το πλαίσιο πλαίσια), αλλά μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα, θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε μήπως είναι από το γαλλικό. Από το αγγλικό δεν είναι· όπως ήδη ανέφερα δεν θεωρώ επαρκή τα ευρήματα. Στα γαλλικά, όμως, το _sour le prisme_ δίνει πολλά ευρήματα, το 1/5 των ευρημάτων τού _à travers le prisme_, πολλά απ' αυτά σε βιβλία. Το «υπό» δεν είναι πρόσφατο για να είναι αγγλικής προέλευσης, είναι αρκετά παλιό, το έχει κι ο Δημητράκος (με δύο παραδείγματα: «βλέπει τα πάντα υπό το πρίσμα άκρας αισιοδοξίας» και «υπό το πρίσμα των συμφερόντων του»). Στον Δρανδάκη υπάρχει επίσης το δεύτερο απ' αυτά, αλλά πρώτα δίνει: «“βλέπει τα πράγματα υπό πρίσμα” ουχί ευθέως, ουδέ διαυγή». Πρέπει να αναζητηθεί το πρόβλημα στον 19ο αιώνα, και στα γαλλικά _έχουμε_ το «sous le prisme» στον 19ο αιώνα — και ας μην το παραδέχεται το atilf. Οπότε...


----------



## pidyo (Jul 2, 2010)

Μ' όλες της τις ατέλειες, η αναζήτηση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία συνηγορεί υπέρ της υπόθεσης ότι η φράση είναι δημιούργημα του 19ου αι.: πριν το 1850 δεν βρίσκω ούτε ένα παράδειγμα, έναντι 40 παραδειγμάτων στο δεύτερο μισό του αιώνα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ναι, τώρα που το λες, τη βλέπω καθαρά τη μύτη μου στο βάθος.
> Αυτό θα πει "κοινώς μη αποδεκτή τοπολογία";



Είχα υπόψη μου την τοπολογία που αναφέρουν στο γιουτουμπάκι που βλέπουν οι ήρωες στο ακόλουθο γιουτουμπάκι (απο το 2.00 και μετά).


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2010)

Πέρα από την ωραία αναζήτηση για την προέλευση της έκφρασης, μήπως η αρχική ερώτηση είναι λίγο παραπλανητική; Γιατί πρέπει να κρίνουμε την έκφραση με κριτήριο την κυριολεκτική, τοπική σημασία του _κάτω/υπό_; Αν δούμε το λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ, το _υπό, _ πέρα από το καθαρά κυριολεκτικό _κάτω, _ σημαίνει και π.χ. _αναγκασμό_, _κατάσταση _και _προϋπόθεση _(η τελευταία συμπίπτει με τον _περιορισμό _του Μπαμπινιώτη, οπότε και το ΛΚΝ αποδελτιώνει αυτή την έννοια, απλώς την εκφράζει διαφορετικά). Άρα, δεν θα έμενα στο κυριολεκτικό _κάτω _ή το _μέσα _από το πρίσμα, αλλά στο ευρύτερο _υπό την προϋπόθεση της χρήσης πρίσματος_, _χρησιμοποιώντας πρίσμα_, _με πρίσμα_. (Όπως και στην έκφραση _υπό την έννοια_, έτσι και στις εκφράσεις _υπό όρους _ή _υπό την αίρεση _ή _υπό προϋποθέσεις_, δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν εκφράζεται μια απευθείας σχέση με την κυριολεκτική χρήση του _κάτω_ σε κάθε έκφραση χωριστά, ή μια, ανεξάρτητη πια, γενική έννοια του περιορισμού, της προϋπόθεσης -η οποία βέβαια όντως έχει σχέση με το υπόστρωμα, το _κάτω_. Γι' αυτό και έχουμε διαφορετικές έννοιες στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα, ή όχι; )


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

Το ενδιαφέρον για μένα, όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με εκφράσεις που περιλαμβάνουν χειροπιαστά αντικείμενα και όχι αφηρημένες έννοιες, είναι το ξεγλίστρημα αυτό του μυαλού προς το κλισέ, το κληρονομημένο στερεότυπο, που παύει να δίνει σημασία στο αντικείμενο και να ζωγραφίζει την εικόνα του στο μυαλό. Προφανώς, όταν κάποιος λέει «στα πλαίσια της συνάντησης», δεν ζωγραφίζει κανένα κάδρο γύρω από τη συνάντηση (ή, αν το κάνει, ταυτίζει τα πλαίσια με τις πλευρές!) και, όταν λέει «υπό το πρίσμα της κρίσης», μόνο το εξώφυλλο τού _Dark Side of the Moon_ δεν σκέφτεται. Αν αυτή η απολεσθείσα γεωμετρία συμβαίνει μόνο σ' αυτές τις εκφράσεις, δεν είναι κανένα κοσμοϊστορικό φαινόμενο. Αναρωτιέμαι, ωστόσο, αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Στύβω το μυαλό μου, αλλά δεν διέρχεται την παραγωγική εποχή του, έχει ήδη περάσει σε θερινή νάρκη.


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2010)

Nickel, δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτό, αλλά με όλες τις παγιωμένες μεταφορές το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει; Όταν λέμε «στη σφαίρα του φανταστικού» δεν σκεφτόμαστε αναγκαστικά σφαίρες, ή όταν λέμε «έχει κλίση στα μαθηματικά» δεν σκεφτόμαστε κεκλιμένα επίπεδα. Η λέξη _επίπεδο _(π.χ. «σε πολιτικό επίπεδο») δεν μας φέρνει στο νου ντε και καλά επίπεδη επιφάνεια (ειδικά για την πολιτική, μόνο επίπεδη δεν είναι η επιφάνεια :)).

Και για να το δέσω και με το _υπό_, αν πούμε «υπ' αυτή την οπτική γωνία» ούτε _γωνίες _σκεφτόμαστε ούτε το _κάτω _με την τοπική έννοια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

Μα δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο η μεταφορά. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να δω αν υπάρχουν και άλλες λαθεμένες γεωμετρίες. Γιατί, ακόμα και στις μεταφορές, πιστεύω ότι τηρείται η γεωμετρία, δηλαδή στα πρώτα βήματα της μεταφορικής χρήσης, όταν ακόμα υπήρχε η επαφή με το κυριολεκτικό, δεν θα λέγαμε «υπό το πρίσμα».


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2010)

Μα την επαφή με το κυριολεκτικό γιατί πρέπει να την έχει όλη η έκφραση «υπό το πρίσμα»; Την έχει χωριστά το _υπό _ως προϋπόθεση και χωριστά το _πρίσμα _όπως τόσες και τόσες άλλες μεταφορές από τη γεωμετρία ή αλλού. Το ίδιο και το «υπό την οπτική γωνία». Στο _πλαίσιο _δε, γιατί είσαι σίγουρος ότι στον πληθυντικό του ταυτίζεται με τις πλευρές, γίνεται δηλαδή λάθος στη γεωμετρία; Π.χ. μπορώ να ισχυριστώ (χωρίς καμία απόδειξη, επίσης) ότι μία και μόνη συζήτηση μπορεί να θέτει πολλά πλαίσια (π.χ. διαπροσωπικό, πολιτικό κλπ.). Μπορώ επίσης να ισχυριστώ ότι εδώ χρησιμοποιείται ο πληθυντικός για να τονίσει το γενικό, όπως π.χ. αν πούμε ότι οι άνθρωποι κατέβηκαν _στους δρόμους _υποθέτω πως δεν θα καθίσουμε να δούμε αν τελικά κατέβηκαν σε έναν ή σε περισσότερους δρόμους. Ή η έκφραση στον πληθυντικό μπορεί να ακολουθεί άλλη έκφραση, όπως ειπώθηκε π.χ. για τα όρια. Δεν έχουμε δηλαδή κτγμ λάθος γεωμετρία αλλά κανονικότατες λειτουργίες της γλώσσας (όπως π.χ. λέγαμε σε άλλη συζήτηση για το «διαφωνώ κάθετα»).

Το ότι οι συνδέσεις αυτές δεν έχουν να κάνουν με σωστό ή λάθος στην πραγματικότητα (π.χ. τη γεωμετρία, τη φυσική κλπ.) φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα που έδωσα παραπάνω για τη σφαίρα και το επίπεδο. Στις μεταφορικές έννοιες, είτε πει κανείς «στη σφαίρα της πολιτικής» είτε πει στο «επίπεδο της πολιτικής» είναι ένα και το αυτό. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, στην κυριολεξία, άλλο η σφαίρα, άλλο το επίπεδο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

Σε καλό δρόμο βαδίζεις, τέτοιες αναλύσεις αναζητώ, απλώς θα κάνω για λίγο ακόμα το συνήγορο του διαβόλου. Π.χ. θα είμαι προσεκτικός όταν θα γράψω για «σφαίρα» και «επίπεδο», θα έχω το σχήμα στο μυαλό μου, και θα αναφερθώ μάλλον σε _πολυεπίπεδο_, που μου θυμίζει πολυκατοικία και τούρτα γάμου, παρά σε *_πολυσφαιρικό_, που θυμίζει... ηλιακό σύστημα (αν όχι πολυβόλο). Επίσης, μια αναζήτηση στην Altavista μού έδωσε 160 «υπό την οπτική γωνία» και 100πλάσια «από την οπτική γωνία». Το πρώτο δεν το χρησιμοποιώ. Ναι, με ενοχλεί αφόρητα η γεωμετρία του. (Μου άρεσε που θυμήθηκες το «διαφωνώ κάθετα».)


----------



## pidyo (Jul 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μα δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο η μεταφορά. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να δω αν υπάρχουν και άλλες λαθεμένες γεωμετρίες. Γιατί, ακόμα και στις μεταφορές, πιστεύω ότι τηρείται η γεωμετρία, δηλαδή στα πρώτα βήματα της μεταφορικής χρήσης, όταν ακόμα υπήρχε η επαφή με το κυριολεκτικό, δεν θα λέγαμε «υπό το πρίσμα».



Αυτό ακριβώς. Και να προσθέσω πως, παρότι στο τέλος της διαδρομής από την πραγματικότητα στην πλήρως μετουσιωμένη μεταφορά anything goes, συνήθως απαιτείται μια ομαλή μετάβαση στη διάρκεια της διαδρομής, ιδίως όταν εμπλέκονται απτά αντικείμενα, όπως το πρίσμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> Είχα υπόψη μου την τοπολογία που αναφέρουν στο γιουτουμπάκι που βλέπουν οι ήρωες στο ακόλουθο γιουτουμπάκι (απο το 2.00 και μετά).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiSGsHT1vLo


 
SBE, μετά απ' αυτό το ατράνταχτο, αποστομωτικό - και κυρίως σχετικότατο με τη συζήτηση εδώ - επιχείρημα που αντέταξες, δεν σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα μας. Κάποια στιγμή, ελπίζω να βρούμε τον χρόνο να συζητήσουμε, ψύχραιμα και με καλή θέληση, τέτοια θέματα συμπεριφοράς στο φόρουμ, όχι τώρα όμως, και βέβαια όχι εδώ, διακόπτοντας αυτή την ωραία συζήτηση και μαγαρίζοντας αυτό το εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον νήμα.
Ο σαρκασμός, οι λεονταρισμοί και η προσβολή της νοημοσύνης και της προσωπικότητας του συνομιλητή μου δεν ήταν ποτέ προσφιλείς τακτικές μου και δεν πρόκειται ν' αρχίσω τώρα για χάρη σου. Ο νοών νοείτω.


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σε καλό δρόμο βαδίζεις, τέτοιες αναλύσεις αναζητώ, απλώς θα κάνω για λίγο ακόμα το συνήγορο του διαβόλου. Π.χ. θα είμαι προσεκτικός όταν θα γράψω για «σφαίρα» και «επίπεδο», θα έχω το σχήμα στο μυαλό μου, και θα αναφερθώ μάλλον σε _πολυεπίπεδο_, που μου θυμίζει πολυκατοικία και τούρτα γάμου, παρά σε *_πολυσφαιρικό_, που θυμίζει... ηλιακό σύστημα (αν όχι πολυβόλο). Επίσης, μια αναζήτηση στην Altavista μού έδωσε 160 «υπό την οπτική γωνία» και 100πλάσια «από την οπτική γωνία». Το πρώτο δεν το χρησιμοποιώ. Ναι, με ενοχλεί αφόρητα η γεωμετρία του. (Μου άρεσε που θυμήθηκες το «διαφωνώ κάθετα».)



Περίμενε, συνήγορε του διαβόλου (:)), γιατί εδώ με μπέρδεψες: δηλαδή επειδή υπάρχει η λέξη _πολυπολιτισμικότητα _και όχι η λέξη *_πολυκουλτουρικότητα_, αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λέξη _πολιτισμός _αντί για τη λέξη _κουλτούρα _σε συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα; Επίσης, όταν λες ότι είσαι προσεκτικός σ' αυτό το θέμα τι εννοείς; Ότι για να αποφασίσεις (σε κανονικές συνθήκες, όχι εδώ που συζητάμε αυτό το θέμα) αν θα πεις στη _σφαίρα _ή στο _επίπεδο __της πολιτικής_, θα σκεφτείς πρώτα όλα αυτά για τα πολυεπίπεδα, ή θα κάτσεις στα σοβαρά να μετρήσεις πόσα και ποια γεωμετρικά στοιχεία προσιδιάζουν περισσότερο στην πολιτική; Αν υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος υφολογικός λόγος το καταλαβαίνω, στις υπόλοιπες όμως περιπτώσεις δεν πιστεύω πως ισχύει.

Η αναζήτηση στην Altavista βγάζει επίσης διπλάσια αποτελέσματα για την έκφραση «με προϋπόθεση» σε σχέση με το «υπό την προϋπόθεση». Το _υπό _μπορεί να λειτουργεί αλλιώς και υφολογικά, επειδή είναι πιο λόγιο. Αλλά το γεγονός ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται τόσο συχνά τι σημαίνει για την ουσία του πράγματος;



pidyo said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς. Και να προσθέσω πως, παρότι στο τέλος της διαδρομής από την πραγματικότητα στην πλήρως μετουσιωμένη μεταφορά anything goes, συνήθως απαιτείται μια ομαλή μετάβαση στη διάρκεια της διαδρομής, ιδίως όταν εμπλέκονται απτά αντικείμενα, όπως το πρίσμα.



Σωστά, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να συμφωνήσουμε ποια ακριβώς είναι αυτή η διαδρομή. Άλλη είναι η διαδρομή αν υποθέσουμε ότι ολόκληρη η έκφραση «υπό το πρίσμα» ξεκίνησε την καριέρα της ως «κάτω από το πρίσμα» (με την τοπική σημασία του _κάτω_, οπότε και αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί _κάτω _κι όχι μόνο _μέσα_; ) και άλλη η διαδρομή αν υποθέσουμε πως το _υπό _πήρε κάποτε τη σημασία της _προϋπόθεσης _οπότε σε μεταγενέστερο στάδιο η έκφραση «υπό το πρίσμα» (είτε έχουμε επίδραση από άλλη γλώσσα είτε όχι) σημαίνει «με τον περιορισμό/την προϋπόθεση ενός πρίσματος». Το απτό αντικείμενο, δηλαδή, μια χαρά την κάνει τη δουλειά του: η λέξη _πρίσμα _λειτουργεί μεταφορικά. Αυτή η μεταφορική λειτουργία, όμως, γιατί πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με την κυριολεκτική του _υπό _ως _κάτω _και όχι με την άλλη παγιωμένη σημασία της προϋπόθεσης/περιορισμού; Φυσικά κι αυτό είναι υπόθεση, αλλά ως υπόθεση το παρουσιάζω, όχι ως βεβαιότητα (και μάλιστα ακριβώς για να βρω την ομαλή μετάβαση που λες). Απλώς δεν θεωρώ δεδομένη την άλλη παραδοχή.

(Προσπαθούσα να βρω την αντίστοιχη κυριολεξία για το _πρίσμα_. Στο ΛΚΝ η μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης ερμηνεύεται μόνο με άλλες μεταφορές: η (ιδιαίτερη) σκοπιά, η οπτική γωνία από την οποία εξετάζει, προσεγγίζει κάποιος ένα θέμα. Και κάποιος είπε πιο πάνω νομίζω κάτι για _φίλτρο_, άλλη μια μεταφορά.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2010)

Δαεμάνε, αν πω ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα από αυτά που λες, αλλάζει τίποτα; 
ΟΚ, καλά κατάλαβα ότι δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι παρεξήγησες, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι, αλλά δεν θα καθίσω να το ψάξω. 
Δεν έβαλα άλλο χρώμα στα γράμματα αν και ήταν το μήνυμα εκτός θέματος, mea culpa, αλλά όλη η συνομιλία μαζί σου ήταν εκτός θέματος από την αρχή.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 2, 2010)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η φράση είναι ακριβής αν εστιάσουμε την προσοχή μας στο ότι το παρατηρούμενο αντικείμενο είναι όντως "υπό το πρίσμα".


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2010)

Ρογήρε, αυτό μοιάζει με εκείνη τη σκηνή από μια ταινία (δε θυμάμαι ποια είναι), που γίνεται μια μάχη σώμα με σώμα, ο ένας κάνει κάτι απίστευτα ακροβατικά και κινήσεις περίπλοκες με μαχαίρια κλπ. και στο τέλος ο άλλος βγάζει απλώς ένα πιστόλι και τον πυροβολεί :) 

Εννοείς ότι μπορεί το αντικείμενο να είναι κάτω από το πρίσμα όπως κάτω από το μικροσκόπιο που είπε ο nickel; Ενδεχομένως. Η δική μου ένσταση είναι γενικότερη: δεν πιστεύω πως είναι σκόπιμο να αναζητούμε κάθε φορά την «αλήθεια» πίσω από κάθε έκφραση (και όταν δεν τη βρίσκουμε όπως τη θέλουμε -συνήθως με μια απευθείας, χωρίς γλωσσική διαμεσολάβηση, σύνδεση με κάποια επιστήμη ή την πραγματικότητα- να αλλάζουμε την έκφραση: αυτό δεν βγαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση από το ερώτημα του pidyo, αλλά το βγάζω μέσα από τη σύνδεση με το _πλαίσιο_).

(Στα ισπανικά βλέπω επίσης και τους δύο τρόπους: και bajo el prisma και a través del (ή de un) prisma)


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

@Άνεφ: Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς 1 & 2, επαναλαμβανόμενη σκηνή με μια παραλλαγή, αν θυμάμαι καλά. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2010)

Και κάπου έχει ανεβάσει ο Νικ-Ελ ένα γκιφάκι, αλλά δε θυμάμαι πού...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Ρογήρε, αυτό μοιάζει με εκείνη τη σκηνή από μια ταινία (δε θυμάμαι ποια είναι), που γίνεται μια μάχη σώμα με σώμα, ο ένας κάνει κάτι απίστευτα ακροβατικά και κινήσεις περίπλοκες με μαχαίρια κλπ. και στο τέλος ο άλλος βγάζει απλώς ένα πιστόλι και τον πυροβολεί :)


Πολύ χαμηλό βαθμό στη μυθολογία του κινηματογράφου, πολύ χαμηλό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2010)

Όχι πρίσματα, όχι πλαίσια. Για κακοχρησιμοποιούμενη γεωμετρία: Υπάρχει άραγε ακόμη η συνήθεια (που ήταν απολυτα διαδεδομένη στα χρόνια μου) να λένε: «Εκεί, εκεί που δείχνει το *τοξάκι*» και να εννοούν βέλος;


----------



## anef (Jul 2, 2010)

@nickel: μην πυροβολείς, ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι ήταν από Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς αλλά βαρέθηκα να το τσεκάρω και είπα να μη γίνω ρεζίλι...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

@anef: Θες να πεις ότι δεν την έχεις δει δέκα φορές την ταινία;

@dr: Αυτό με το βέλος και το τόξο να μπει στην κορυφή των λαθεμένων γεωμετριών (γενικός τίτλος: η προδοσία του χειροπιαστού).

Περισσότερα, μετά τα ποδόσφαιρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2010)

Κι άλλο γεωμετρικό (αλλά μεταφραστικό αυτό): Το diamond μπορεί και να είναι ρόμβος (surprise!!).

*◊* (μπαίνει στο φόρουμ γράφοντας 25ca και πατώντας Alt+X).

Επίσης, λέγεται και lozenge, που δεν είναι μόνο καραμέλα. ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, λέγεται και lozenge, που δεν είναι μόνο καραμέλα. ;)



Και γαλλιστί μόνον ως losange το ξέρω.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Losange


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι άλλο γεωμετρικό (αλλά μεταφραστικό αυτό): Το diamond μπορεί και να είναι ρόμβος (surprise!!).
> [...]


 
Δεν γκριζάρω (_μτβ._ το κείμενο, εννοώ· εγώ προ πολλού), γιατί μάλλον θα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν τα γεωμετρικά σε άλλο νήμα.

Εδώ ο άσος καρό, ace of diamonds, με μια καρικατούρα του γνωστού Shane McGowan 
και το δέκα το καλό καρό με την αντίστοιχη του Prince







 
κι εδώ όλα τα καρά, επίσης *καρικατουρωμένα  από τον Alex Hughes, μα όχι όλα χαριτωμένα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Σιγά μη μας φοβίσει ένα γιαταγάνι


 
Και η παραλλαγή της σκηνής από το Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς 2:


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό νήμα, όπου μετά τις παρεμβάσεις της anef φαίνεται ότι το μόνο που λείπει θα ήταν η (περίπου ανέφικτη) ακριβής διερεύνηση του ιστορικού της χρήσης. Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω είναι η (αναπόδεικτη) προσωπική μου εντύπωση γι' αυτό ακριβώς το ιστορικό, μια εντύπωση που διαμορφώθηκε σε προϊντερνετική εποχή και πριν υπάρξουν τα μεγάλα και σύγχρονα λεξικά αναφοράς. Έχω λοιπόν την εντύπωση ότι το "υπό το πρίσμα" αποτελεί, _στην ευρεία τρέχουσα χρήση του_, έμμεσο μεταφραστικό δάνειο, υποκατάστατο του "υπό το φως" / "κάτω απ' το φως". Η τελευταία αυτή έκφραση θεωρήθηκε από πολλούς κραυγαλέο μεταφραστικό δάνειο, όχι μόνο επειδή δεν (πολυ)λεγόταν αυτοτελώς, αλλά κι επειδή δεν μπορούσε καθόλου να δικαιολογηθεί σαν επέκταση της κλασικής κυριολεκτικής χρήσης (κάτω απ' το φως του φεγγαριού...). Βοήθησε ίσως και το κάπως πιο λογιότροπο του πρίσματος, αλλά μεγαλύτερο ρόλο έπαιξε η εντύπωση ότι στα ελληνικά η έκφραση υπήρχε από παλιά. Όσο για την επέκταση της χρήσης, νομίζω ότι η μεταφραστική ευκολία έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο. Έχεις να μεταφράσεις ένα "υπό το φως", αφήνεις τον αυτόματο πιλότο να λειτουργήσει, δεν αγγίζεις καθόλου τον συνταγματικό άξονα και απλώς, στον παραδειγματικό άξονα, αντικαθιστάς το φως με το πρίσμα. Στοιχειώδες, Γουάτσον. Βλέπω κάμποσους συναδέλφους να το κάνουν, χωρίς να σκοτίζονται καθόλου για άλλες δυνατότητες (από τη σκοπιά, από την οπτική γωνία, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη...).

Επαναλαμβάνω: πρόκειται για προσωπική εμπειρική εντύπωση που διαμορφώθηκε σε πραγματικό χρόνο. Η αποποίηση ευθύνης (αλλά όχι υπευθυνότητας :) ) εξυπακούεται.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ πάντως το πρίσμα το θεωρούσα σε αυτή την έκφραση φακό, οπότε βλέπεις μεν μέσα από το φακό αλλά βλέπεις αυτό που είναι κάτω από το φακό.



Μια μάλλον αδιέξοδη ιδέα: Ο Μπαρούχ Σπινόζα έβγαζε το ψωμί του ως κατασκευαστής φακών. Δεν έχω διαβάσει Σπινόζα, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά ξέρω ότι η γεωμετρία και η οπτική έπαιζαν μεγάλο ρόλο στο έργο του. Το θυμήθηκα σκοντάφτοντας τυχαία σ' ένα ιρλανδικό ποίημα με τον στίχο "With Newton's prism and Spinoza's lens". 

Ο Σπινόζα είναι ο εμπνευστής της νεολατινικής φράσης sub specie aeternitatis (από την άποψη, από την οπτική γωνία της αιωνιότητας) αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά κατά κανόνα «υπό το πρίσμα της αιωνιότητας». Αναρωτήθηκα λοιπόν μήπως η φράση «υπό το πρίσμα» προήλθε από κάποια ευφάνταστη απόδοση του ρητού του Σπινόζα (η οποία θα έπρεπε, σε γλώσσα του 19ου αιώνα, να είναι «υπό την έποψιν της αιωνιότητος». Δεν βρίσκω όμως τέτοιες αποδόσεις. Αντιθέτως, όλα τα πρώιμα «υπό το πρίσμα» που βρίσκω σε γκουκλοβιβλία από τον 19ο αιώνα (Ζαμπέλιος, Σάθας μεταξύ άλλων) έχουν ήδη μεταφορική σημασία: υπό το πρίσμα των προλήψεών των, υπό το πρίσμα εμπαθούς μεροληψίας, κλπ.


----------

